# Can I Put My Tank Here?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I want to put this 24x12 15g tank on this stand i got from a fellow member but the issue, as you can see in the pic is that on the side of the tank, only the edges are resting on the stand, will this be ok?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am no expert but I recall reading about this being a risky thing to do. Puts stress on the bottom panel on the glass or something of the like. I am not 100% sure though but I do do this with one of my 10 gallons.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are all 4 edges on the stand?
i think if all four edges are on the stand you should be fine.
i had a 150g on a stand somthing like this.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Yupe all four edges are on


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. personally i would not, i would try to find some wood to fill the gap. But i have seen tanks like this before and they seemed ok. Cheers


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For rimmed aquaria, full 4 sides supported is fine. My 125 gallon is on an All Glass stand constructed like this. The tanks you wouldn't do thaton are rimless or acrylic ones.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

If you find a little filler piece to support at least most of the edges then you will be ok.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If all four edges are supported, you are fine. Some stands for 33g and 55g provide supports on the ling edges only. If your tank is rimmed, the glass is never expected to sit on the stand anyway.

Full support for the bottom is advisable for acrylic tanks.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Are we mixing up 4 edges with 4 corners. Looks to me like there is no support between the corners. Support for the tank must run the entire side on each of the 4 sides. Not just at the corners.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 18 of the the same rimmed 15 gal. tanks in a rack with 2x4 rails which support only the two 24" sides.
Each rail supports a max. of 1 1/2" of the 12 " sides at each corner, that leaves 9" of the 12" side spanning the space between th two rails.
I use the same style racks for 33's (36x12) and 40's (36x18). The 40's are on 2x6 instead of 2x4 as the uprights (legs) are 72" apart instead of 36"


----------

